# Grizzly Bench Top Oscillating Spindle Sander



## wpreman (Mar 27, 2008)

I've been looking at the Grizzly Spindle Sander #G0538. Has anyone had any experience with this machine?


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd pass if I were you. I own one. Works but it is all plastic construction with a cheap laminate top. Does have built in dust collection. I'd look for something with a little metal in it. I'm not sure if Ryobi still makes one, but if so it would be a reasonable alternative. Most of Grizzly branded low end tools are not worth taking home. I do own Grizzly cabinet saw, 8" jointer, and dust collector and am totally happy with those which is why I bought the Grizzly spindle sander.


----------



## wpreman (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Dave, I'll check Ryobi and look for others!


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

I got a delta ,had it about 5 years now just love it sure saves time for me.I have all grizzly tools other than that spindle sander If I were to buy a new one it would be grizzly G1071 be cause it has longer spindels .9 inchesfrom 3/4 on upand they also have a 4 inch oneIt is floor mounted ann 300 pounds . My thoughts only.thanks
Chuck


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quite a few LJ's (myself included) own the Ridgid and love it. Here is a review.

Having the belt sander option included with it really puts it a cut above the competition.


----------



## runngt (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm with you charlie, that tool is in the top two of my next purchaces. Everyone I talk to loves that thing.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

For the same money, you can get the rigid oscillator. It has oscillating belts too. You can see reviews here from lots of us who like it. It is the only Rigid tool I own.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a Ryobi, and it is fine, but if I ever get another it will be the Ridgid.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That Ridgid sure looks good…

... better than my Delta Disk/Belt combo POS!


----------



## wpreman (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks guys for all of your input. Looks like Ridgid goes on my wish list!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh man, *get a Ridgid!!!*

And check out THIS review!

CharlieM, I am suprised you didn't at least our very own Lumberjock review!?


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Ridgid is the only way to go. I plan on getting one for my new shop.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ditto on the Rigid

Lee


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Blake is right, I should have linked to a LJ review. But I google faster than I think sometimes.


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

I just got this Grizzly product and have yet to use it. After looking at this Ridgid EB4424 I wished I had done some research here. This rigid is $30-$40 less and has that awesome option of a belt sander.

Pretty sweet Rigid tool.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have the Grizzly and all I will give it is an OK. I plan to replace it with a Ridgid in the not too distant future.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Ridgid is the one I really like mine.


----------



## Geedubs (Jul 23, 2009)

I just picked up the Ridgid edge belt/oscillating spindle sander. I found one in great condition on Craigslist for $120! Just starting to play with it but so far I REALLY like it. Very simple and straightforward operation. The oscillating belt sander is a real plus. Exchanging the belt/spindle functions is a snap.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

I've got the Jet Model 708404 Bench Top Spindle Sander, a bit more money and when I bought it I was not enamored with the Jet brand but after getting it and using it I was extremely impressed with it. So much so that I bought other Jet products and do now consider them when making a purchase.

I looked at the Rigid Oscillating Spindle and Belt sander and I really liked the concept but I just can't get past the plastic bases and light metal cast table tops that a lot of those type sanders have. Don't know if that Grizzly has a plastic base but it does look like it.

Guess I'm a cast iron and steel metal type of guy.


----------



## WhittleMeThis (Mar 1, 2009)

Rigid is hard to beat, its a great value and works very well.


----------



## larry10 (Oct 17, 2009)

I just bought the jet bench model after seeing a demonstration at woodcraft. I was quite impressed with the operation of it and the weight. A lot of steel and a cast iron top. Bought it for $133.00 on sale.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a floor model grizzly I like but for a lower cost model all the reveiws and my students like the Ridgid It's a one of a kind with a very reasonable price.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I also have the Rigid belt/spool model. I have major difficulty with removing the belt sander part, so I've quit using that function and use the spindles only. It runs really quiet so that's a plus. Just wish the vacuum used to hook up to it would be as quiet! Otherwise, for the price and 2 in 1, compact unit it's a "Go".

The Rigid's cast table top seems to be sturdy enough, although the orange insert used to cover the gap of the belt attachment is plastic, I haven't had any problems with this.

I use a Craftsman belt/disk sander since I need to have a belt sander readily available and changing the Rigid parts caused me too much grief. (It could be my model has "issues".) FYI: If you buy from Sears, make sure you get the 2 yr. warrantee, as it's worth it. I burned out the last sander in 14 months and although I had a 2 week wait for in-store delivery, the replacement of the unit cost only the time. I actually paid $1.98 less after the refund of returned item, and sale of new item, as the unit was cheaper. They even refund the 2 yr. warrantee fee, so it's a great bargain.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Like Charlie M and the others say Ridgid, ALSO it comes with a lifetime warranty!!!!

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Oscillating-Edge-Belt--Spindle-Sander/EN/index.htm
Also their cordless tools come with *lifetime Battery replacement*!!!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Larry10, Did you say you paid $133 for the Jet? It's in their sales flyer for $379.99.
You got a fantastic deal. It is a great machine, but the Ridged has a better price and obviously has great reviews.


----------

